# Which Gyroid is Best?



## Superpenguin (Dec 21, 2014)

Please like this post. I live for the applause!!!
We need to decide which gyroid emoticon is best.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## spCrossing (Dec 21, 2014)

The lullaboids and the nebuloids.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 21, 2014)

The angry gyroid face is the best. mmk


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 21, 2014)

Natty said:


> The angry gyroid face is the best. mmk



Then use it in your post!


----------



## Amyy (Dec 21, 2014)

Natty said:


> The angry gyroid face is the best. mmk



i like the angry one as well


----------



## kassie (Dec 21, 2014)

obvs


----------



## tobi! (Dec 21, 2014)

WHAT IS THIS


----------



## Trundle (Dec 21, 2014)

is the best


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2014)

these two. the rest are ****


----------



## oath2order (Dec 21, 2014)

Norski said:


> WHAT IS THIS



That is the cutest one


----------



## Byngo (Dec 21, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> Then use it in your post!



oh sorry


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 21, 2014)

Trundle said:


> is the best



 We see eye to eye on something


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 21, 2014)

UNIWOW


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 21, 2014)

Please thumbs up the poll. thx.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 21, 2014)

Best one by far.


----------



## Locket (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeah!


----------



## Amalthea (Dec 21, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> The lullaboids and the nebuloids.


Haha I came here to say the exact same thing, but then I saw the poll. 

I think the standard gyroid smiley is quite cute, honestly. 

 Am I boring? ;____;


----------



## Jubaboo (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## lazuli (Dec 22, 2014)

and  but i voted 
 is kinda ok i guess


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 22, 2014)

Didn't know which one to choose, so I chose


----------



## Javocado (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 22, 2014)

and  r the best


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 22, 2014)

Poor winking face one


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

It makes me feel this way.


----------



## Farobi (Dec 22, 2014)

Where's blush gyroid?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 22, 2014)

yasss.


----------



## sej (Dec 22, 2014)

This one


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 22, 2014)

The sunglasses guy ftw.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

and 

first one because sunglasses and the other cause it looks way better than the former


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 22, 2014)

obviously


----------



## Beardo (Dec 22, 2014)

says,
_Ey bby, u got kik?_


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 22, 2014)

.  Bestestestest

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> says,
> _Ey bby, u got kik?_


OMG IM CRYING


----------



## unintentional (Dec 22, 2014)

just gets me everytime but I also love


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

be mad


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 22, 2014)

all the way


----------



## Athros (Dec 22, 2014)

Actually, I like this one the most:


----------



## Coach (Dec 22, 2014)

I think the angry one is best!


----------



## f11 (Dec 22, 2014)

got dem shades on


----------



## Praesilith (Dec 22, 2014)

I was stuck between  and  but ultimately, I chose  because I like the sunglasses emoji in general.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 22, 2014)

Obviously. Just look at it.


----------



## debinoresu (Dec 22, 2014)

none of them i hate every one


----------



## Kittykat364 (Dec 22, 2014)

I think they're all cute especially the  one and  one


----------



## Aradai (Dec 22, 2014)

YEE


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 22, 2014)

gotta love it.


----------



## loubears (Dec 22, 2014)

i couldnt chose between  and  and


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 22, 2014)

I like  and . Horray for fun smilies!


----------



## TamaMushroom (Dec 22, 2014)

My favorite is the normal smile


----------



## oath2order (Dec 22, 2014)

is best I love it <3


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 22, 2014)

I like the angry face one.


----------



## peachesandicecream (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 23, 2014)

Kittykat364 said:


> I think they're all cute especially the  one and  one



I agree, though, I will admit they take up lie spacing room which I do not like about the gyroid smilies....


----------



## xxxmadison (Dec 23, 2014)

pfft i thought you meant real gyroids 
dekkai for mayor


----------



## Geoni (Dec 23, 2014)

I like  because it looks very confused.


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 23, 2014)

I like  a lot. Also it kinda bugs me there's non-gyroid emoticons left over.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 23, 2014)

Astro Cake said:


> I like  a lot. Also it kinda bugs me there's non-gyroid emoticons left over.



Thunder's working on it.


----------



## Eldin (Dec 23, 2014)

definitely 

I love them all though hehe


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 23, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> Thunder's working on it.



Oh, cool.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 23, 2014)

The  is so cute lol


----------



## Yui Z (Dec 23, 2014)

The best is obviously the winky face.


----------



## punkinpie (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## nard (Dec 23, 2014)

"bruh"


----------



## Aervels (Dec 28, 2014)

Those sunglasses are imported from the secret louis vuitton line!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 28, 2014)

swanky gyroid is best gyroid


----------



## Silversea (Jan 6, 2015)

's expression is priceless.


----------



## yumemii (Jan 10, 2015)

All of them


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Jan 11, 2015)

this one is cute


----------

